# Pinkish/Red Dot on Tail Fin



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

My blue texas cichlid has a red dot on its tail fin. Its more of a raised bump actually. Does anybody know what this is? Theres only 1 bump on him and none of my other fish in the tank have it and all appear healthy with clean water. These pictures aren't all that great. Anyhow, I circled the bump on one of them.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

can't really see the bump.but is he unusual in any way?? like not wanting to eat, tired not swimming properly.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea, these pictures are not the best, I took them with my webcam, which is the only cam I have. He's acting the same as he normally does, and eats a lot still. I noticed this bump got a little bigger than when I first seen it, which is what alarmed me. I'm probably going to do a 50 percent water change today just to be on the safe side. I'm hoping it goes away on its own.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

but still, if anyone has any ideas of what it might be, I'm all ears....or in this case all eyes


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

is there any red streaks on the fins that looks like it's congested with blood??


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

No, this fish looks perfectly healthy besides the bump. It hasn't gotten any bigger, but it hasn't got any smaller either. I'm kinda tempted to pick the thing off with tweazers or something, but I dunno if it would help. Nitrates at 20ppm, ammonia at 0ppm, and nitrite at 0ppm. I would like to use medication but don't know for what.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

if it's a bump you might wanna check and see if it's a water fleal attached to the tail.it attaches itself to a vein and suck on it and feeds on the blood of your fish. if it is you can pick it off and put some antiobiotic on the bite site. anyhow you gotta take it out to have a better look.could be a worm beneath the skin as well


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

It is a bump, but the good news is that it seems to be going away on its own! I am going to do another 50 percent water change today and hope it goes away completely. I hope it doesn't show up again or in another spot, but for now it looks great! I will keep you posted within a couple days. Thanx for your help.


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yea and I'm not sure what a water fleal is. I'm going to google it.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

horrible creatures =S


----------



## MrWynO14 (Jun 6, 2009)

OK, well I'm not sure what it was, but it seems to be gone now. It left what looks to be like a hole in its tail fin where this bump was. It's not really a hole, but more like an area with no coloration. I guess my fish is scarred for life!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well i'm happy it went away.


----------

